# Bruce Springsteen - Hamilton 10-21-12 (Photo)



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

At the soundboard for this shoot, so best that we could do


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

nice pics, Scott! It was a great show!!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Great shots, Scott.

Sorry we couldn't hook up before the show - but thanks for delaying Bruce coming out until we were in the arena. Think we got to our seats at 8:23 and he came out at 8:24... 

Copps Coliseum 10/21/12

My Love Will Not Let You Down
Out in the Street
Hungry Heart
We Take Care of Our Own
Wrecking Ball
Death to My Hometown
My City of Ruins
Spirit in the Night
Does This Bus Stop at 82nd Street?
Jack of All Trades
Trapped
I'm Goin' Down
She's the One
Because the Night
Working on the Highway
Shackled and Drawn
Waitin' on a Sunny Day
Terry’s Song (3rd time ever performed live)
The Rising
Badlands
Land of Hope and Dreams
* * *
I'm a Rocker
Born to Run
Rosalita (Come Out Tonight)
Dancing in the Dark
Tenth Avenue Freeze-out


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

great shots, scott. turned out really well for the distance you were at.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fretboard said:


> Great shots, Scott.
> 
> Sorry we couldn't hook up before the show - but thanks for delaying Bruce coming out until we were in the arena. Think we got to our seats at 8:23 and he came out at 8:24...
> 
> ...


Ya, a late start for sure. They had us back there for 40 minutes waiting, which is unusual. Glad you were able to make it for the whole show. I stuck around until just after Born To Run. Personally, I can think of at least 20 Springsteen songs I would have rather have heard in place of most of that set-list, but it was a good show


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Agree on some other choices for the set list but that was a great show, Terry's Song really moved me. And I like the new album, love the anger towards the fat cat bankers.

My GF is of Jamaican heritage so she wasn't really familiar w/ The Boss (or much rock & roll for that matter), but I think we created a new fan.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Here you go, Roryfan (no, that's not me you hear at the start of the song...)

[video=youtube;t-BJcBPA-wQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=t-BJcBPA-wQ[/video]

Here's a note the parents of the girl who handed Bruce the sign sent in to his site admin (if you're in the mood to be moved again).Hello, 
I just wanted to give you some of the back story to the dedication of "Terry's Song" that was performed last night in Hamilton. My 11-year-old daughter Grace was good friends and a basketball teammate of Sydney's, and as you can imagine Sydney's sudden death has been something Grace has tried to understand. She thought about the message in "Terry's Song" that love is a power greater than death, and so she decided that would be her sign. She would ask Bruce to sing "Terry's Song".
This was the fifth concert Grace has been to (what can I say, her Dad and I are fans) and I warned her that he has only played this song once before, but Grace was sure he would see the sign. This was the first time we were going to try to get into the pit; previously we had thought our girls were too little. We made it into the pit by 13 spots — 13 was Sydney's soccer number. The last person in the pit was bracelet number 311 — 11 was Sydney's basketball number. Grace's faith that the Big Man, Terry, and Danny were all working some Magic seemed to be well founded. In the pit it was strangers who held her up and put her on their shoulders to get the sign to Bruce.
The first time Bruce collected signs he passed her by; undaunted, Grace held up her sign again and this time Bruce leaned over and took it. I explained that he might not play the song, but he read the sign, and that may be enough... however something magical happened, and Bruce told a story of friendship, love, and hope, and dedicated that song to Sydney. Grace at that moment was the picture of pure joy; joy that so many people now knew how loved Sydney is by her friends.
Last night as we tucked our excited but exhausted little girl into bed she looked up at us and said, "Sydney is smiling tonight!" Sydney and a whole lot of other people, thanks to Bruce's kindness. If you could pass on a message to him somehow that he has made a little girl's grief at the loss of a friend a little lighter, knowing that _love is a power greater than death, _we would appreciate that very much.
Thank you,
Mary and Grace Mahler​


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you for posting that clip.


----------

